

How to get started with RTL-SDR - roborodent
http://www.lucashayas.com/journal/2014/1/16/intro-to-rtl-sdr

======
Sanddancer
If you're on windows, I recommend using SDR# instead [1]. It's got a lot
cleaner interface, and easily supports running multiple copies simultaneously
if you have multiple SDRs you want to use.

[http://sdrsharp.com/](http://sdrsharp.com/)

------
darklajid
"My state doesn't allow Amazon Affiliates"

What is the reason for this? Never stumbled upon a line like that.

~~~
pja
IIRC California[1] ruled that if you were an Amazon Affiliate living in
California, then that constituted Amazon having a "Nexus" in the state which
would make them liable for sales taxes on all their Californian sales. Rather
than have to add sales tax to all their Californian sales, Amazon chose to
eliminate all their Californian resident Amazon Affiliates. No doubt the same
applies to a number of other states, but I haven’t kept up with the details.

So it’s not really "my state doesn’t allow Amazon Affiliates", more "Amazon
took a business decision to not have Amazon Affiliates in my state".

[1] Maybe it was another state, but the principle remains the same.

------
arfar
What software is suggested for those running Linux?

~~~
bcl
Give [http://gqrx.dk/](http://gqrx.dk/) a try.

------
platz
it's all on [http://rtlsdr.org/](http://rtlsdr.org/)

------
colechristensen
If you're on OS X I've been working on a fork of some homebrew packages [1]
which could (and hopefully will soon) be a whole lot better.

There are some good getting started tutorials for using gnuradio [2] which I
found very helpful when getting started. For different hardware, they still
can be quite useful.

1\. [https://github.com/cole-christensen/homebrew-
rfbrew](https://github.com/cole-christensen/homebrew-rfbrew)

2\. [https://greatscottgadgets.com/sdr/](https://greatscottgadgets.com/sdr/)

~~~
est
Gosh I swear I tried to follow the brew steps to install GNURadio a million
times and after hours it always end up stuck in some really weird compilation
error which I failed to Google out.

I gave up.

~~~
colechristensen
Me too, I became frustrated enough to try to fix it. My hacks on the upstream
succeeded on a fresh install of OS X right before I left on vacation alas with
some inaccurately documented steps.

Interested in being a tester? E-mail me (I would be very happy if I could help
more than just myself and get some external verification)

